# Trimac Update



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

So i redid my tank and did a big water change. I also added two big peices of slate i got from work (aka free :lol: )

Tank before:










Tank after:


























New Trimac pics:


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. Looking much better now that it is settled


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

looks crazy! kinda reminds me of a blue diamond flowerhorn.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

kinda but its green and mean!!! and it kinda has a flowerline.....kinda


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks awesome and glad you like him
Told ya he was going to look great, but you've also done a great job Peter.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys yeah hes a beast.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice neon green on that t-mac. still have yet to get mine at perry.


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Ya earl we have to catch these guys out of that tank uggh it's hard to catch such little guys out of there. But we will make it happen.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

New Vids:

tank:

trimac tank.MTS - YouTube

trimac:

trimac update.MTS - YouTube


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

Looking real good beauty


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks perry!! hes an awsome fish


----------

